# Pride Fighting Decade Documentary Video



## daitrong (May 27, 2007)

http://www.mmascraps.com/

It's really long, and really good. Probably should save it when you have a lot of free time to watch it.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

daitrong said:


> http://www.mmascraps.com/
> 
> It's really long, and really good. Probably should save it when you have a lot of free time to watch it.


I've watched this before. It is excellent. Well worth watching. :thumbsup:


----------



## JIKI (Jan 22, 2008)

great doc imo 
wandi ftw


----------



## Pop'n'Shroomz (Feb 2, 2008)

Just watched it. Excellent! Made me remember why I love the sport so much, and made me miss PRIDE even more.

UPDATE: The part with Big Nog vs. Sapp in that docu has got to be one of the most intense things I've seen in ages, the music, the crowd...DAMN.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah i watched that a while back, great vid.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Good HL.


----------



## Pop'n'Shroomz (Feb 2, 2008)

Anybody know how I can burn this onto a dvd?


----------

